# Stressful



## stelingo

How would you say ‘He found it stressful running such a big company’? My attempt:
Stresował się prowadzeniem tak dużej firmy
Thanks


----------



## dreamlike

These are both perfectly fine and natural, but I'd be far more likely to say "Prowadzenie tak dużej firmy było dla niego stresujące."


----------



## stelingo

Ok thanks...


----------



## LilianaB

stelingo said:


> How would you say ‘He found it stressful running such a big company’? My attempt:
> Stresował się prowadzeniem tak dużej firmy
> Thanks


Prowadzenie duźej firmy było dla niego zajeciem bardzo nerwowym, or zbyt nerwowym. Your version is very colloquial. It might be even considered slang, unless of course you need it just for the purpose of sending an e-mail to a friend.


----------



## Postiga

Hi, Liliana, just for the record. It's not slang, not even in the slightest.


----------



## dreamlike

I too can't see how one could consider it a slang. "Stresować się czymś" is merely a semi-colloquial expression, that might be best avoided in formal contexts, but other than that, it's just fine.


----------



## LilianaB

You could not use it in very formal settings, in my opinion, such as conferences, etc., especially in this context. Let's wait for other opinions. The original sentence sounds as if it were meant for quite formal settings. It is very colloquial, borderline slang.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, it is in fact inappropriate in informal settings, there's no denying, but saying that it's slang is way over the top.


----------



## Postiga

I think you meant formal settings, dreamlike. However, I personally wouldn't have any reservations about using it in a conference, a staff meeting. I really find nothing slangish about it nor very informal.


----------



## dreamlike

I most certainly did, how observant of you  I can't account for it, but it does have a colloquial sound to it, to me at least.


----------



## wolfbm1

If you look at the definition of stres you'll find that it is napięcie nerwowe and denerwowac means drażnić, wyprowadzać z równowagi. Because you really talk about strain or exhaustion the word stresujący fits best. That's my opinion.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, _stresujący _as an adjective has a totally different sound to it as opposed to when the word is used as a verb.


----------

